
Ask HN: Is there a reddit equivalent to "Show HN"? - eibrahim
I am not an expert redditer and want to promote a new site I am working on the same way you would do a &quot;show hn&quot; post would do.  What is the best way to do that in reddit without being &quot;spammy&quot;?
======
23andwalnut
I've posted things to both of the following:

[http://reddit.com/r/startups](http://reddit.com/r/startups)

[http://reddit.com/r/SideProject/](http://reddit.com/r/SideProject/)

~~~
eibrahim
thanks.

------
dot
[http://reddit.com/r/startups](http://reddit.com/r/startups)

------
zvanness
Take a look at headlinr - [http://headlinr.com/](http://headlinr.com/)

I pushed it out two weeks ago, as a billboard for startup and product
launches. I'll be doing some more interesting stuff with it soon.

------
b3b0p
[http://www.reddit.com/r/SideProject/](http://www.reddit.com/r/SideProject/)

Edit: beaten.

------
Kerrick
Depending on the state of your site,
[http://reddit.com/r/AlphaAndBetaUsers](http://reddit.com/r/AlphaAndBetaUsers)

------
trillium
What is the type of site you're showing? There may be a specific subreddit
that would be good.

~~~
eibrahim
it's a "directory" of deals and offers for startups and small businesses.

------
aabalkan
Why not ask this on Reddit or Quora?

~~~
eibrahim
because HN is my "home" and where I get the most answers to my posts. I
wouldn't even know what subreddit to post to!!

I never used Quora before other than occasionally landing there from a google
search.

------
ggchappell
I don't think there is one. Reddit has a rule that you don't post your own
stuff. That would seem to prohibit any kind of "show" post.

(It's a stupid rule, I think. And your idea is a good example of why. For
another, imagine such a rule on, say, YouTube. Why shouldn't a single
account's Reddit posts be considered as a kind of _channel_?)

~~~
naner
There is no such rule[1]:

 _Feel free to post links to your own content (within reason). But if that 's
all you ever post, or it always seems to get voted down, take a good hard look
in the mirror — you just might be a spammer. A widely used rule of thumb is
the 9:1 ratio, i.e. only 1 out of every 10 of your submissions should be your
own content._

Make sure you're in an appropriate subreddit and be transparent and you should
be fine.

1:[http://www.reddit.com/wiki/reddiquette](http://www.reddit.com/wiki/reddiquette)

~~~
ggchappell
Interesting. I certainly remember such a rule. I haven't looked at the
reddiquette in years. Perhaps it's changed?

In any case, I would still say that the "if that's all you ever post" note is
silly. It deprives Reddit of the _channel_ idea, which would be a good
addition, I think. (If people don't like your stuff, then they can downvote
it.)

~~~
naner
I've been wasting time on reddit since it was written in Lisp, long before
subreddits existed. They have always allowed reasonable self promotion. You
may be remembering a rule that was put in place for a specific subreddit?
Anyways, the general rule is self-submissions are OK as long as you are
straightforward about it. (e.g. "This is my site, some feedback would be
great..." instead of "Hey, look at this amazing site I stumbled upon")

